
Texas Gunman Escaped from Mental Health Facility - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/us/texas-shooting-church.html
======
Quequau
This title should be edited to reflect the actual title of the piece: "Texas
Gunman Once Escaped From Mental Health Facility"

The difference is important.

~~~
mkempe
Indeed. He did so in 2012, not recently.

